# 14th ANTIQUE & CLASSIC BICYCLE, MOTORBIKE AND MOTORSCOOTER SHOW & SWAP MEET



## bob_motorbike (May 14, 2022)

Thursday, Friday, Saturday, September 8, 9, 10, 2022 at The Hartville MarketPlace 1289 Edison St. NW (State Route 619) Hartville, Ohio 44632 Approx. 10 miles SE of Akron.
Out Of Production Motorbikes, Motor Scooters and Classic Bicycles Welcome (No Judging), Open To The Public - No Admission Charge. Each vendor or on-site camping space (no hookups 12' x 30', $10 for duration of show. Contact www.hartvillemarketplace.com, FaceBook, or 330-877-9860 for additional venue information. Food and restrooms available on-site. Full hookups available 3/4 mi. from the MarketPlace at Jellystone Park Akron-Canton on Rte. 619. www.akroncantonjellystone.com (330) 877-9800.  Adjacent hotel: Comfort Suites, 953 Edison St. NW call 330-587-4347. FOR MEET RELATED QUESTIONS CALL JACK BURNS 330-571-3217(cell) JIM CHRISTNER 330-608-2802(cell) BOB HIRSCHFELT 330-699-9798


----------



## bob_motorbike (Aug 14, 2022)

Less than a month to go to the big Hartville meet!


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 30, 2022)

A week away !


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 4, 2022)

Weathers looking good ,we will be there Thursday for sure .Will post a few pics soon .


----------

